# Canadian Army videos



## forrest_gump (4 Jul 2006)

Hey, i was just looking in putfile at some of the Canadian army videos i was wondering if anyone new were anymore are because i like to watch them they are great so if anybody could send me some links that would be great thanks.


----------



## Koenigsegg (4 Jul 2006)

I had replies to "freedom fighter"  but being that his post is gone, I will delete them...

Now onto "forrest_gump"

Youtube, the last time I checked had a few.  Some of them were pretty good as well.  If you have never been there before, the link I am providing will be to the main page, where you will see a search bar at the top.  Enter what you would like to look for in the bar, and presto, it will bring up videos that matched your search.

www.youtube.com

Edited to get rid of the replies to the deleted post provided by the gonad Freedom Fighter


----------



## munky99999 (5 Jul 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8095366270300852822&q=BMQ
22 mins of BMQ.


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Jul 2006)

They've finally updated some of the recruiting videos too. Check em' out:

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Milhouser911 (5 Jul 2006)

I know a girl in the BMQ video.  Wow, small world.


----------



## Jack O. (5 Jul 2006)

I did enjoy the Infantry video.


----------



## artfuldodga (6 Jul 2006)

not sure if this was posted anywhere before, but here you go 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNZW4XVg77A

i took part in all of that


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Darn! Still no video for the Int O and Int Op categories....would have been amusing to see.


----------



## munky99999 (6 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Darn! Still no video for the Int O and int Op categories....would have been amusing to see.


I concur, I'm so interested in what they actually do. From the description alone it seems interesting.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Darn! Still no video for the Int O and Int Op categories....would have been amusing to see.



I know.........No Sarcasm Smilie yet........But, I know......


----------



## Bobbyoreo (6 Jul 2006)

The samething as Traffic Techs on Army bases.....they drink coffee....lots of coffee.... ;D


----------



## jranrose (11 Jul 2006)

Here is a couple more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br9HvOm7JXU
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1218111433166362146
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84893


----------



## Jake (11 Jul 2006)

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/video_photo_e.asp
http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_5.asp?sRadioButton=video&FlashEnabled=1


----------



## Bobbyoreo (12 Jul 2006)

Nice videos!!!


----------



## armyrules (12 Jul 2006)

yeah thanks for the links bouys great videos all around


----------



## patt (12 Jul 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060710/canada_soldier_boneca_060710/20060710/

look on the right for "New video of troops fighting taliban"


----------



## forrest_gump (14 Jul 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3903930665297691045&q=canadian+forces


----------



## forrest_gump (14 Jul 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=148926929101486206&q=canadian+forces


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8647991857462800270&q=canadian+forces


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=513787273917556491&q=canadian+forces

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8160724102601547291&q=canadian+forces

Here are some more good videos for you guys to check out enjoy.


----------



## armyrules (26 Jul 2006)

I found another video on Google video its a video on a soldiers SQ I think it was great!! 

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-416014723975070943&q=BMQ


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Jul 2006)

armyrules said:
			
		

> I found another video on Google video its a video on a soldiers SQ I think it was great!!
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-416014723975070943&q=BMQ



Who was taking the vid's on the range?  I particularly liked it when they were live-fire on the '6 and buddy was pretty much even with the muzzle.  wtf?  I shut 'er down after that.  Didn't want to see anymore.  I never, in 17 years, seen something like that allowed on a range.  Nor would I let it happen, or did I let it happen, on a range where I was 2 i/c or an ARSO.

Times must be changing... :


----------



## Koenigsegg (26 Jul 2006)

Are you talking about the guy who was standing straight up (leaning back a bit actually), with his torso perpendicular to the barrel, and all.  He also was holding the top of the stalk?

I don't have military experience, and I still would not let anyone fire a machine gun like that...    it would be too easy to lose what control you did have.


----------



## Coombes (31 Jul 2006)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of a video I made for the Canadian forces. ( made it Feburary 12th)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV5HVBJCaK4


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Who was taking the vid's on the range?  I particularly liked it when they were live-fire on the '6 and buddy was pretty much even with the muzzle.  wtf?  I shut 'er down after that.  Didn't want to see anymore.  I never, in 17 years, seen something like that allowed on a range.  Nor would I let it happen, or did I let it happen, on a range where I was 2 i/c or an ARSO.
> 
> Times must be changing... :



The video says Comm Res Battle School. Far as i knew, the is no Comm Res Battle school. I went through a Comm Res "Recruit School" but no battle school.

I know the staff of that course, and most are switched on, one in particular with lots of experience. Some of the privates on it are pretty tight as well. I'll have to see


----------



## Etrangere (31 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des:
There is no "Comm Res Battle School". It's a joke used to make the recruits in the Comm Res feel "hard-core" while poking fun at them at the same time. It was started by one particular MCpl a couple of years ago.

Mud Recce Man:
I'm not sure which C6 video clip you're referring to, howeveer I can tell you that the C6 firing at the beginning was by a vid cam standing on the front edge of the trench. Nobody was near the muzzle. The night shoot with the C6 wasn't live fire and wasn't at the range.

The soldier shooting the C6 standing up while leaning back was also using blanks. A very switched on individual. Having a moment of weakness, I guess. No Excuse.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

I suppose a bright yellow BFA and no Trace going down range would be a good give away.......


----------



## Etrangere (31 Jul 2006)

True. However, not everybody here knows what a BFA is, or how tracers work.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Jul 2006)

I hope I am not part of that "some" though   

I guess the first thing that came to my mind was "hey, I didn't see the Army News stamp on this.  When did instructors have some much time to film stuff?

Then there was the C6 live fire, and after the "Vietnam" pic's with the grenades I pretty much said "right, enough of that for now".

Hey, maybe I am just getting old and not with the times...who knows. 

Then again...maybe safety on the range is more important than this vaunted LCF I hear about...who knows.

George, I thought it was called a LYT... ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Jul 2006)

Oh ya and remember...videos can also be used as "evidence".  I remember some videos coming out, oddly enough not too long before the then-MND David Collenette announced the disbandment of....ya.  Bad stuff.  

Just be smart about being stupid with the camera.  Its a double-edged sword after all.


----------



## career_radio-checker (31 Jul 2006)

Etrangere said:
			
		

> There is no "Comm Res Battle School". It's a joke used to make the recruits in the Comm Res feel "hard-core" while poking fun at them at the same time. It was started by one particular MCpl a couple of years ago.



Look, in our books, if you can endure 8 weeks of Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics (CFSCE) Bull pucky you are "hard-core". I  pity and yet at the same time admire the Regforce who have to deal with CFSCE year round. 
Besides, everytime I try to be hard-core the instructors yell, "What the hell are you doing?!!! Get back in your truck and monitor those means!!!"     :-[ 

P.S. Etrangere you might want to fill in your profile.


----------



## Infantree (1 Aug 2006)

Great commercial idea coombes.


----------



## scm77 (3 Aug 2006)

Some videos from Afghanistan.

http://www.beloblog.com/KGW_Blogs/afghanistan/


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Aug 2006)

Scotty if they gave out emmies to the best combat footage you'd get two. Best vids I have ever seen of Canadians in Combat maybe you should even forward it to the media. One question though... Why aren't you returning fire?!


----------



## scm77 (3 Aug 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Scotty if they gave out emmies to the best combat footage you'd get two. Best vids I have ever seen of Canadians in Combat maybe you should even forward it to the media. One question though... Why aren't you returning fire?!


I didn't film them.  Just found them online.

Edit: I see where the confusion came from.  The reporter who filmed and posted those scenes is also named Scott - but that's not me.


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Aug 2006)

sorry about that Scotty. But I still want to know what the camera man was there for. In one of the scenes the camera goes down and you can see the camera man in Arid CADPAT.   ???


----------



## George Wallace (3 Aug 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> sorry about that Scotty. But I still want to know what the camera man was there for. In one of the scenes the camera goes down and you can see the camera man in Arid CADPAT.   ???



Could I ask you what you would be wearing if you were there as a Cameraman?


----------



## boehm (3 Aug 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> sorry about that Scotty. But I still want to know what the camera man was there for. In one of the scenes the camera goes down and you can see the camera man in Arid CADPAT.   ???



The cameraman's name is Scott Kesterson. He is a freelance photojournalist embedded with the Oregon Army National Guard in Afghanistan. You can find more info on him if you follow the links below:

MySpace
http://www.myspace.com/blackdenim
Blog about Afghanistan
http://scottkesterson.blogspot.com/
Personal Website
http://www.scottkesterson.com/


----------



## armyrules (3 Aug 2006)

Great videos and kudos for the killer videos


----------



## Fraser.g (12 Aug 2006)

Here is one that was new to me. Only about a month old. 
If you look on the right side of the screen there are several others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_S9P1kMNuM&mode=related&search=

GF


----------



## commIT (14 Aug 2006)

I've compiled photos to create this video:

http://publish.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv 

(note all credits towards those who have and are serving and to Combat Camera / National Defence Image Database)


----------



## commIT (9 Nov 2006)

The tribute video has been updated and available for viewing  -  http://members.shaw.ca/travner/



			
				commIT said:
			
		

> I've compiled photos to create this video:
> 
> http://publish.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv
> 
> (note all credits towards those who have and are serving and to Combat Camera / National Defence Image Database)


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Nov 2006)

commIT,

I truly believe this is one of the best videos out there. I have it saved on my laptop and my PC and everytime I watch it I gaze into their eyes looking for the individual soul that is lost from this world. It brings a tear everytime.

Now that said, what about those 4 soldiers killed in the 'friendly fire' incident in 2002? How come they don't have a dedicated picture unto themselves? I'm not trying to be crass here because obviously you have put a lot of time and effort into it, but the video has been updated a few times and those 4 individuals have not been added in yet.


edited for spelling.

edited 2nd time because I still can't spell


----------



## commIT (9 Nov 2006)

Thank you for the note:  If you can send me high quality photos of these four to pte.caswell@telus.net I will add them.  There we not mentioned on the fallen soldiers list I have, my apologies.


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Nov 2006)

Wow, didn't know it would be so hard to find High res photos of those 4. I have to catch my bus soon but what I can do is leave you a link with Canada's casualty list.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/afghanistan/casualties/total.html

Those 4 names are:

Sgt. Marc D. Leger
Cpl. Ainsworth Dyer
Pte. Richard Green
Pte. Nathan Smith

CRC


----------



## MP101 (10 Nov 2006)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> Here is one that was new to me. Only about a month old.
> If you look on the right side of the screen there are several others.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_S9P1kMNuM&mode=related&search=
> ...



I've seen some of his videos and they're pretty good. Here are some others:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dPaqLV-Ols

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-KJuLzZILg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaC-w2dIxZc

They are mostly about rememberance for the soldiers in afghanistan.


----------



## Sidka (11 Nov 2006)

MP101 said:
			
		

> I've seen some of his videos and they're pretty good. Here are some others:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dPaqLV-Ols
> 
> ...




Im the one who made the second one (Brother In Arm) and i just want to say i got hundred of email for it and maybe some soldier gonna appreciate the fact than more than 20 Schools in Canada gonna show this video for remembrance day and they gonna use this one instead of the old WWII one they was using before.


----------



## MP101 (11 Nov 2006)

hey, sidka i didnt know you were on this forum. Im part of youtube too. my screen name is kawasakipolaris. Im glad you made that great movie and some others too.


----------



## Sidka (13 Nov 2006)

Thx mate  gonna go watch yours now i will pm you some feedback


----------



## pizzathahut (8 Aug 2008)

I know this is a very VERY old thread but I hadn't noticed anything closely relating to it in recent post sooOOooo...
I'm looking for new unused footage of the CF's new gear under the newer C4ISR rejuvenation & rearmament agenda Initiative for my Youtube CF Tributes. 

Also looking for Stan footage with some of the new gear in use.
Of course I would expect all leads to comply with the same expectations and stipulations included on the embedded journalists and such (opsec).

CF Youtube tribute channel:
http://www.youtube.com/pizzathahut


----------

